# Should I worry or not



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I have a Ruger P95 DC that is one of my best shooting 9mm. About 6 months back I took it apart and when I put it back together the slide got stuck and would not move. I had to take a tool that had a hook on the back of it and move the ejector downward again through the magazine well with a lot of pull on the slide, I was able to open the slide again. (Please note that the ejector was down when I put the slide back on) This kept happening until my son told me that you have to make sure when you’re reassembling that everything is lined up perfectly. Then when I took it to the range I started having jams and the last one feed the bullet and the slide did not close all the way. It had a ½ inch to go. The slide would not move in either direction. I know a bullet is in there so I take it to a couple gun shops and they were afraid to deal with it so when I got home I put it in a vise that let me close it all the way. It’s still frozen at this point so I take it to the range and shoot the dam thing and everything was fine. I shot two mags and had one jam. There was a bullet already fired in the chamber and one half way out the mag. The slide stayed open. That’s the type of jam I’ve been getting. 

I will never carry this gun but it is one of my favorite range guns. All I shoot out of it are reload so I do plan on buying a box of 100 wins and shoot those to see if I still have a problem. If I do I think I should send it back and have Ruger take a look. Has anyone have this problem yet??


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would empty the gun and take it to a good gunsmith or send it back to Ruger and let one of them fix it right. Good luck.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Find some one to fix your gun before some thing really messes up.


----------

